# Amber Duraglas Bottle



## curiousaboutbottles (Jun 24, 2015)

I recently found this amber duraglas bottle in a creek near my house. The plant code is 6, which I believe indicates that it is from Charleston, West Virginia, and the date code is "4" with no dot following it. The mold code is E-1594, and the mold cavity code is 27. There is fluting round the top to the neck of the bottle, and stippling on the bottom. Can anyone tell me when this bottle was made or what the contents of the bottle were? See pictures below.


----------



## strongj5678 (Jun 24, 2015)

It looks like an early to mid 1900's molasses bottle. Still pretty old.


----------



## TedNuggent (Jun 24, 2015)

Looks like 1950's or even 60's to me. BurrrrPPP!


----------



## Btl_Dvr (Jun 25, 2015)

Clorox


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 25, 2015)

It's all very confusing.The dot no dot idea overlapped a lot depending on things like the plants and molds, the stippling often obscured the dot and the dot did get used in the 50's before going to two digit depending on factors like mentioned.The overall stippling leads me to think it's 1954 but that's just my opinion.


----------



## sunrunner (Jun 28, 2015)

it is a 1954 juice bottle.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 3, 2015)

All I can add is the fact that - if the finish has mold s3ams on it - they take up too much space for my bottle den.   RED Matthews


----------

